# Gewinnspiele und Preisausschreiben



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2004)

Nun haben wir endlich (wie schon versprochen) unser Forum für die Gewinnspiele und Preisausschreiben, damit man nicht immer in den einzelnen Foren suchen muss)

Hier haben ab sofort unsere Partner (und solche die es werden wollen) die Möglichkeit, Gewinnspiele und Preisausschreiben für unsere Member zu platzieren.

Herzlich bedanken möchten wir uns für die Patenschaft beim Formel1 - Gewinnspiel bei ATS - Holger vom Anglers TopShop.

Und genauso herzlich bedanken wir uns bei folgenden Firmen für die Unterstützung beim Angkerboardfotowettbewerb:
Vöglers Angelreisen
Zebco
Balzer
Signalro
Anglers Top – Shop
Think Big
Hakuma 
Kunstköderbau Polinski

Viel Spass beim mitmachen und gewinnen)


----------



## Knobbes (2. März 2004)

Super Sache.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## rave-master15 (1. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gewinnspiele und Preisausschreiben*

Supi !


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (2. Juni 2004)

*AW: Gewinnspiele und Preisausschreiben*

@ Thomas,
wie wäre es denn, wenn wir anlässlich der Fußball- EM ein Preisausschreiben der etwas anderen Art hier veranstalten würden? Ist so ähnlich wie "Krabbelsack zu Nikolaus". Das heißt, jeder hier setzt etwas aus seinem "Fundus" auf seine Mannschaft und die Gewinne werden von Euch per Losverfahren auf die jenigen aufgeteilt, welche mit ihrem Tipp richtig lagen! Ist zwar organisatorisch nicht ganz einfach, wäre aber auch recht lustig! #6 

Gruss Martin


----------



## Aitor (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Gewinnspiele und Preisausschreiben*

genial


----------



## pk05 (4. Oktober 2005)

*AW: Gewinnspiele und Preisausschreiben*

echt perfekt


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gewinnspiele und Preisausschreiben*

Was nützt einem der schönste gewinn, wenn man ihn nicht erhält??|kopfkrat 

Vor etlichen monaten bin ich als gewinner für eine rolle ausgelost worden,- für einen beitrag im ab - magazin...:g 

Zwei mails an thomas und eine persönliche nachfrage beim treffen in berlin,- doch der postbote will einfach nicht kommen#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Gewinnspiele und Preisausschreiben*

Aber ich bin noch dran, hatte Dir ja auch gemailt dass das noch dauert.


----------

